# Experience as a Rental Owner in Funchal?



## Jyoung (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello,

I am seriously considering buying an apartment in Funchal to use as a rental property.

I would appreciate any information you may have on the rental market, in particular
1 - average weekly rental rate or rough revenues over the year
2 - occupancy % 
3 - How you mainatain and manage guests if you are abroad. And fees?
4 - Anything to be aware of or be concerned about before purchasing

We are looking strictly Sao Marthino area. 2-3 bedrooms. See view definiate. Pool most probably.

We are there for two weeks on Tuesday so any responses would be appreciated since we will make a decision shortly. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jim

Make sure the apartment you buy can be rented. There are restrictions in some apartment complexes which do not permit you to rent short term as holiday apartments.

Also you will need a licence / permit to rent your property. The process is a bit complicated and I understand that there are new regulations this year (2017).

I am no expert, but I have friends who own and rent property on Madeira.

Best of luck.
Richard


----------



## Jyoung (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you Richard, The point about being sure the building aloows rentals is a good one


----------

